# Need info on non track power locomotives



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hope you all are doing well. I have been trying to do some research on non track powered locomotives. Seams like for outdoor layouts this is the better way to go. Can someone help by listing manufactures who make these so I can investigate further. I looked thru the archives and someone listed he has converted engines from track to battery power. What is involved with this and is this something anyone should ever do? How about the radio system. Is there a standard or is everything up for grabs. I have a RC plane and know the control frequecies are fairly tight. Also what kind of run time do you get typically? My battery plane only gets about 10 mins. Would liike an engine to run a little longer. Also is there a large power reduction going to batteries? Would like a engine that could pull a few passanger cars, am I asking to much of a battery powere engine.

Any help pointing me in in the right directly is greatly apprechated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's lots of information out there. There's many ways to go. 

Aristo makes a unit for battery power, the "Revolution" 
RCS - Remote control systems, makes a number of systems, reliable and low cost 

Yes, you can get several hours of running, no problem. 

You are not asking too much, you can basically set it up so it can pull anything a track powered one can. 

All kinds of battery options, charging options, etc. 

Read the battery forum on what people are using and installing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Blk69 on 30 Jul 2010 08:43 PM 
I have been trying to do some research on non track powered locomotives. Seams like for outdoor layouts this is the better way to go. Can someone help by listing manufactures who make these so I can investigate further. 


Blk,
it sounds like you are looking for "non track powered" locos that come new as "non track powered"?

No manufacturer makes and sells locomotives that come new as battery powered locos..ALL locos are bought new as track powered locomotives, (except for live steam of course.)
ANY track powered loco can be converted to battery power..
everyone who runs battery powered locos converted them from track powered locos ..


(well ok..there is an exception..the REALLY old Bachmann Big hauler, the very first version, was in fact sold new as a battery powered loco..
and you can still find some REALLY cheap low-end sets that are battery powered..(im talking like $15 train sets at Target, that kind of thing)
but all the *major* manufacturers, Bachmann, LGB, Aristo, USA Trains, HLW, MTH, and others..they all make "track power only" locomotives these days.

if you want to run "non track power" you have to do the conversion yourself..(or pay someone to do it for you)

and as for a "better way to go"..that is a matter of opinion! 
some like battery, some like track power..some do both..
it all depends on your railroad and how you want to run it..
no one method is "better" or "worse"..both have pros and cons..
you will need to decide for yourself which method works better for you.. 



Scot


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You can find some information on my website about the basics of converting to battery power. Click Here

If you look at any one of the product manuals, there are generic instructions on how to convert to battery power.

Check out all of your options. All of the offerings now available offer something different.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a site that is pretty straightforward and easey peasey too! 

http://ovgrs.editme.com/BPIndex 

I have used the above for several things but I am sold on QSI/G-wire for the easiest installation, quality of sound, price, and functionability!! 


QSI Solutions | Realistic DCC Locomotive Sound Systems

Check out my website and you can see and hear what I mean!!


YouTube - 7485jerry's Channel

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Blueregals Garden Railroading Home Page
The above page will link you to everything I've done!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Most new Aristo Craft locomotives have a battery/track power switch. Some are wired backwards though! One on my RS-3 worked fine. They have a plug on the back to plug in a trailing battery car. On the steamers you have to disable the track pickups on it's wheels. May options on controllers. My latest one was from Del Taprio(up above). Controller with one of the cheap radios he has listed(you buy from that company) was under a $100. I have a RCS unit I like also and have a couple of the older Aristo TE units, which have been fine, but they have a BIG Rx so has to go in a battery car. Some guys like that, some like the batteries in the locomotives, usually with a charging plug on the side/somewhere to re-charge.


----------

